# Experienced CPC in Tulsa, OK



## Ann Winters (Nov 21, 2010)

Experienced CPC in Tulsa, OK looking for coding position.  I also have many years experience
in medical office operations, including billing, insurance, referrals.

Ann Winters (918) 284-2803            awinters6@cox.net


----------

